# Ireland Early Spring-some feedback & suggestions



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Pemboke to Rosslare early April. Just back from good if eventful trip. First a tip:
No matter how strong the winds forcaste (130kph!) DON't attempt to manouvre a 6 M MH on narrow hard standing to face in to the wind. Deisel is 10% cheaper over there but petrol more expensive.
We used a mix of sites and Wild. Many sites not yet open. 
Wild sites:
Ballinskelligs Beach carpark - make use of cafe -lovely lady
Wine Strand -Ballineanig -NW of Dingle-bit exposed if windy
Castletownbere -harbourside - Murphy's Pub good food and service
Crookhaven-quiet at this time of year but you might sruggle in high summer with all the yacht folk. Food and humour at O'Sullivan's bar well worth a visit.
Kinsale town. Lower rd alongside harbour. (don't use this route to get the Charles Fort if you have a large MH!)
Bunmahon. Small carpark oposite Tom Hayes pub.
Visits recommended:
Mizen Head: lots of steps but views, exibition and facilities excellent.
Skibberean:Heritage Centre for coverage of the Famine.
Copper Coast Geopark Centre up hill in coverted church Bunmahon.
Irish national Heritage Park just off M11 at Wexford - a must visit as is Copper Coast. Hope this is useful.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info, we have also returned recently, but would like to go back for longer (wild camping would be grand!) Kerry is my favourite part!

Now, spill the beans...what happened with the MH?!?! :roll:


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Firstly - we noticed a crack developing in the windscreen just after we left Rosslare on first day. Then had hell's own game trying to set up a replacement, problems mainly due to poor phone connections (or my use of a new phone!). Without the help of Moira and her husband at the White Bridge campsite in Killarne we might still be trying to sort it out. Knowing now how slow such a crack developes I could easilly have left it until we got home. The bogging down was my second and I always swore it would not happen again. It was the threat of severe gales that made me risk the manouvre. made little progress reversing out using my light weight plastic trays and it was only with the help of Brian and his 4x4 that we got out in the end. Final pull being secured round the offside rear "axle" close to the wheel. Very gently and with tick over in reverse. Lesson learned -for the second time. Great island though and experienced no objections or problems to wild camping. At this time of year they are glad of any visitors and trade.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

You poor things!! Glad to hear that you didn't let it ruin your holiday.

We lived in Kerry for a little while (in the height of the money era) and our car just didn't do very well. It got two masive punctures (ie the tyre had to be replaced) - the local road needed some work. 
Then while using a rental car I pulled over to let a big, speeding car pass, only to find that I had gone into a ditch  (just thought it would be shallow, but didn't realise the depth with the weeds covering it up). 

Luckily the speeding car saw what had happened. Pulled over and then called his mate who owned a tractor to come and help us. :wink: You could see him thinking 'crazy tourist'!!

That's one thing about the locals - they were so friendly and helpful - just crazy drivers :lol: :lol:

And, if anyone is thinking of visiting - don't worry about the season - Ireland is beautiful anytime of the year. Love the wildflowers :wink:


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Agree, you do have to be careful when pulling over to let others pass. The newer roads are clearly marked with dotted "slow" lane. I pulled in regularly for others to pass; prided myself not to hold up traffic. Most seemed very grateful and acknowledged the effort. Having a good rear view camera cerainly helps. Parking in towns needs a bit of guile since many low head barriers in place. (see my post of three yeasr ago -"beware the underpass!" You can usually find a way even if it needs a 10 minute walk into town, as in Killarney when parked alongside the big church. Great ireland and lovely helpful people. By the way, if you are really thinking of getting into the history before you go try Frank Delaney's book "Ireland".


----------

